# Alors les filles, marcha lou bicou ?



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)




----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Faut traduire. Tout le monde ne comprends pas forcément le niçois


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Ah pardon, c'est vrai que le provençal est plus répendu...

Alors les filles, marcha lou seou ?


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Bah, toujours pas de réponse. A croire que la soirée a été rude


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Y en a qui n'ont certainement rien à raconter vu qu'ils passent leur temps à recopier des bouquins qu'ils ne comprennent pas....


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Ne soit pas médisant. Le monde est amour, pureté, poésie.
Viens chercher bonheur


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

J'arrive, tu peux déjà tomber l'futal....


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Ca va être difficile. N'es-tu pas allergique au tergal


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Non, je me suis fait insensibiliser...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Bon, bah de toute façons, ton sujet, il inspire pas grand monde.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as beau te faire insensibiliser, c'est pas ça qui va te rendre plus sympathique auprès des zotres


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Le pb dans "sympathique auprés de autres", c'est "les autres"


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Allez, un tout petit effort .
Tu vas voir, ça fait un peu mal au début, mais après...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Jamais...

Je ne cherche pas spécialement des amis, ceux que j'ai me suffisent...

Pas comme toi, racoleur....


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Tu vois, tu commences à être grossier.
J'en étais sûr que tu étais de mauvaises humeur aujourd'hui. T'as pété une corde...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Non, par contre c'est marrant que tu parles de ça, parce qu'hier j'ai essayé des nouvelles cordes, des peavey...c'est tout nouveau, et c'est la première fois que je vois la différence avec les autres marques...


Celles là, c'est de la merde !!!

N'en prends jamais, tiennent pas l'accord, résonnent bizarrement, sonnent pas...l'enfer....


----------



## Alex666 (10 Janvier 2003)

qu'est ce qui t'a pris d'essayer des cordes peavey ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chez peavey les cordes s'appelle produits dérivé, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 merchandising... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on leur laissera leurs ampli...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Ben ouais, mais elles étaient à 8 euros...

Parce que les cordes font partie des trucs qui ont augmenté de manière quasi frauduleuse au moment du passage à l'euro...

Mais elles sont bidons, plus jamais, demain de je repasse à Martin.

Car je parlais des cordes "acoustiques", j'ai pas eu le plaisir de tester les électriques, je pense que je vais m'abstenir...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben ouais, mais elles étaient à 8 euros... * 

[/QUOTE]

Et t'as pas senti l'arnaque à ce prix là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu m'étonnes


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Ben quoi ça fait 50 balluches, et y a une époque ou toutes les cordes étaient dans ces prix là...

Maintenant y a quasi plus rien en dessous de 65 Fr.


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Je crois que je vais me mettre à la basse. Y a que 4 cordes, ça fera moins cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




applepie va pas apprécier


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Pour jouer de la basse, faut être gros...
Laisse tomber.


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai. Une fois, j'ai vu le bassiste d'un groupe (Sweet Potatoes je crois), et bah Popa Chubby, à côté, c'est un athlète


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

En plus popa chuby, il est jeune lui...

Hé, hé, hé...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

ho, ho, ho


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

La pov danish...

Maintenant qu'il a des crises de goutte...ça va pas fort, il parait qu'il boit et mange trop...

[ Je savais pas qu'on pouvait trop manger ]
Obelix


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

s'intéresserait pas au foot par hasard


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Biensur que si !!!

Membre d'honneur de l'association des joyeux supporter de l'AS Cannes....

T'es allé voir "enfin quelque chose d'interessant..." ?


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * T'es allé voir "enfin quelque chose d'interessant..." ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'y vais de ce clic


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Là, il a trop mangé


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

J'me disais bien qu'il y avait une odeur...


----------

